# Daft replies that take threads off topic



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Really annoying. You start what you think is the most interesting thread ever, then check the Forum the following morning -  - 10 replies. Then you read them, and the topic has long since been forgotten, and your thread is acting merely as a vehicle for others to chat and have an irrelevant conversation.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:.... oops sorry I do this quite often .. now then, back on topic [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

yep gotta agree Raven, it is particularily irritating when it is a 5 page thread and you are tracking it. So you end up reading bits of crappy small talk between the useful information!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

yeah I agree Raven ........ why do people act like such idiots? Afterall it is just a lump of plastic, metal & leather why do they have to make our lives so miserable with all those tax hikes...... esp since we have to queue at the airport for so long.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oooops I think I lost my needle there ermmm.... no thread or whatever.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

with you on that Raven, now should i take the car back to the stealers or see a local mechanic?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I saw a TT on the way into work this morning - was it you?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

My uncle Fred has never been able to eat Topic's.

I think its the nuts ? Â Mind you, he is.

Me.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah I hate daft reps who lie and take the red wrappers off topics and then deny it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

on the topic of confectionery of course...... do you think there was ever life on the Moon


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I would never buy a Topic off a REP. Scum of the Earth, your only paying them commision, for something you could get direct.
Worst are people who try to camouflage their car by parking it on grass and painting it green.

By the way Fred's Dead now, maybe it was something he hate.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Fred maybe dead - but - where did Matthew Smith go ? I love playing all those retro computer games.

One thing though......obviously keeping on the topic of migration........... where do flies go in the winter?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> Worst are people who try to camouflage their car by parking it on grass and painting it green


Have you seen it? I lost it some time ago.

I have never painted any grass.

To keep on track have you seen the toppics on the photo comp thread?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> To keep on track have you seen the toppics on the photo comp thread?


Look - I apologised in the post ok!? *

*


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

LOL -- thanks for proving my point!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

who's milk monitor this week then. :-/


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YOU !

Now get your coat


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I like my milk slightly warm......I think it stems from my childhood days when the cartons were left out in the sun all morning.

Watch out watch out theres a humphrey about.

Ahh bless.

I'll get me own coat thanks


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I like my milk slightly warm......I think it stems from my childhood days when the cartons were left out in the sun all morning.
> 
> Watch out watch out theres a humphrey about.
> 
> ...


oh yes indeed
i can provide some warm milk


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Sim
I hope that you did'nt run that dog over.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Kingcutter.
Your not pregnant are you !!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Kingcutter.
> Your not pregnant are you !!


don't even go there 
would you like your jacket sir


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I will get my coat then 

ps Drop an extra pint off in the morning


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I will get my coat then Â
> 
> ps Drop an extra pint off in the morning Â


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes the best pint of TT milk


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

No milk in my fridge, 2 pints tomorrow please.

J x


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

> Kingcutter.
> Your not pregnant are you !!


Are you the father. ???


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I told you not to tell anybody it's a secret :-* :-*


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

A secret like , as in 
YOU ABUSED MARK.
You disgust me.
Coming around here trying to tempt young lads with your flash car, and chrome reg plate .
You dirty old man.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Less of the old man


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

> Â  Less of the old man Â


Tel fibbs as well do you.
It's called GROOMING.
What perv's do in chat rooms.
Tell me do you have many Action men in your collection. ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i am a bit worried i heard a women say she was going to groom her horse today


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Nite Nite.
Am off to bo boze.
Are you coming out to play tommorow. ???


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Nite Nite.
> Am off to bo boze.
> Are you coming out to play tommorow. ???


night night it would be rude not to.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Good night i'am off to booze and groom ,and up at 05:00 in the morning [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> I like my milk slightly warm


Yuk!



> I hope that you did'nt run that dog over.


No animals were hurt during the making of that photo.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What a bitch


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What a bitch


I know but you do have to make allowances for age etc. and she doesn't smell of cheese too much.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah - nothing worse than Fish Odour Syndrome - esp from Fish Fingers :-/ when the fridge has broken.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

In order:

Yes
No
Probably (depends on where you started)
A fish
1812


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

nah - its OU812 and For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge


----------

